# 2013 Singlies Picnic - July 14th is the date!



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hello all,
Just canvassing opinion before we book in a date for the 2013 summer picnic in Guildford   
I am proposing a Sunday this year to accommodate those who work Saturdays. Hopefully this will work for everyone. Those who usually stay over could perhaps stay locally on Saturday night instead? Happy to kick off earlier on Sunday in case people need to leave a little earlier to prepare for the week ahead. Personally I plan to take the Monday off   
If we get an overwhelming preference for one date I'll go with that, if not, I'll just pick one - if only there was a way to predict the weather   
More details to follow once the date is sorted   
Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Meant to add for those not familiar with it - this is a very informal get together/picnic at my place near Guildford - this will be the 3rd year we've held it and it's been great fun the past 2 years and a good chance to meet up with other singlies 
We have a lots of space and a large garden plus plenty of toys   
Nearer the time we agree who brings what for the picnic lunch
All singlies welcome, whatever stage you are at. We do tend to get lots of mums and little ones, but those ttc or just thinking about it are more than welcome   
Suitcase
x


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm planning on making it this year (famous last words) and have no preferance  other than avoiding Wimbledon final day, because, of course I'm going to be able to watch it religiously like always!  which is likely to be the 7th I think ...? 

El x


----------



## Bambiboo (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks Suity. I won't vote as work most weekends will just try and swap or take leave when date booked x


----------



## Tommi (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks Suity! I really hope to be able to make it this year. I would love to meet you all - you have all been so supportive  
Txx


----------



## ElsieMay (Mar 17, 2007)

July always seems good.  Most people with non school age kids tend to holiday in June, if that is any help.

EM


----------



## DZWSingleMumma (Nov 18, 2010)

Z and I are away at a wedding End June so july would be fab!  Can't wait to see everyone again. Suity  - you and mum are amazing for hosting this!



Dawn


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

Great idea! Will try and get to it. Not sure of my plans, so will try and fit round!
Deb


----------



## caramac (Mar 21, 2010)

So pleased it will be a Sunday this year so I can make it as was disappointed not to see everyone at last year's! I can do any of the listed dates but have voted for my two preferred dates (when I'm not working the day before!).


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Wow - what a lovely gesture - and it sounds as though you have done this on a number of occasions. Bless you - how do you find the time!

I have clicked on the dates - couldn't do Father's Day - but if someone at the start of their journey could attend it would be lovely!


----------



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

Hi Suity - I haven't voted but I will make any date  x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hello all,
realised I completely forgot to pop back and confirm the date - it's Sunday 14th July - that seemed to suit most and I've checked with my 'housekeeper' (  ) and she's fine about it
will post nearer the time to gather a list of those coming so we can organise food etc but meantime please mark the date in your diaries and hope to see lots of you there
Suitcase
x


----------



## SingleMuslim (Feb 4, 2013)

What a diamond/star/angel you are!


----------



## ElsieMay (Mar 17, 2007)

Cool - we will be there.

EM


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Woop woop - my sister is getting married in Guildford on Sat 13th July - so we will definitely be able to make it!  We haven't managed to attend the previous picnics, so I'm really looking forward to it, thanks so much for organising Suity!   

Some1

xx


----------



## caramac (Mar 21, 2010)

Yippie!


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

What's the nearest station, SoD?x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

great news some1 
we're equidistant to Guildford and Woking stations Broodychick, or walking distance from West Clandon station but that's on a slow line
Suitcase
x


----------



## summer2013 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi,
Thanks for the invite, would love to join you guys with my little man!
x


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Please do count me in!


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi ladies unfortunately we can't make that date... We are seeing 'In the night garden live' that afternoon. Hope you have a lovely time!


----------



## sweet1 (Oct 5, 2008)

hmm maybe we could bring French pastries in honour of it being Bastille day!?


----------



## silverbird (Aug 8, 2011)

I'd like to come if I can sort transport and if I'm welcome given my semi-single status


----------



## caramac (Mar 21, 2010)

hey silverbird of course you'll be welcome but spill the beans please - what's with the "semi-single" business? Are you seeing someone?


----------



## silverbird (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Carmac, yes I have a boyfriend and am taking a break from treatment while I see whats happens next


----------



## caramac (Mar 21, 2010)

Ah that's wonderful news  So happy for you xx


----------



## cocochanel1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Great news Suity - looking forward to it   Coco xxx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

We would love to come too please xx


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Sorry - we're on hols that week so can't come.  Hope everyone has a wonderful time.  


A-Mx


----------



## ClareS66 (Mar 10, 2013)

I'd love to come along!


----------



## sweet1 (Oct 5, 2008)

We shall be there, thank you once again Suity!


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

We'll be there Suity.
Thank you   
GIA Too xx


----------



## caramac (Mar 21, 2010)

Gutted that we can no longer make it as I've booked a job - just can't afford to turn work away at the moment 

Hoping we might have another meet in the Autumn time that I can make instead.


----------



## smilingandwishing (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi there Suitcase,

I'd love to come. It's only about 3 weeks before my due date so I iwll have to see how I'm getting on nearer the time, but hopefully we will be there.  I'm sure you'd have hot water and towels if it come to it anyway - J was born in 11 minutes, so might be able to get it done in a quiet moment 

Smiling xx


----------



## Sarana37 (Mar 6, 2010)

We'd love to come, Suity, on July 14th!   


I'm really hoping nothing clashes this year at the lat minute (was really sad to miss it last year) I'm really excited already to see little S to run around that huge garden with the other little ones!


Sarana   xx


----------



## Lillia (Apr 16, 2013)

Sounds like a great idea. I would love to come!  

Xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

sarana  - how lovely to hear from you, we'd love to see you both   
ALL - there's still a while to go but whilst I think about it, please PM me your email address if I don't already have it (those who came last year or year before I most likely have yours) and I'll send out an email with more information and a list of food for people to volunteer to bring - so we don't end up with strange combinations, like only cupcakes and ham   
thanks all
Suitcase
x


----------



## Lillia (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi suitcase,

I have tried to PM you my email address but it says your inbox is full. Will try again in a bit.

Xx


----------



## squiggleyhead (Apr 9, 2012)

Ooohh brilliant!  I would love to come along to this...are there limited spaces??

Did try and PM you suitcase but inbox is full 

x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

agh, will try to sort out inbox meantime will send you my email address so you can mail me with yours!
Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh, and no, places aren't limited - all singlies are welcome, whatever stage you are at!
house is fairly spacious and garden is large so as long as weather is kind to us there will be plenty of room


----------



## Tommi (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Suity - I would love to come! Thank you! I think you've got my email address? 
Txx


----------



## Panda Eyes (Jun 20, 2012)

I would love to come. Thank you for hosting this suitcase. I think you have my email address,  let me know if not.  X


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Pandaeyes - I'll check and let you know if I haven't 
ALL - if you want to come and haven't said so on this thread, please let me know either on here, or via ** message so I can add you to the email list 
last year we had 31 adults and 35 children, let's see if we can equal if not exceed that this year!!
thanks
Suitcase
x


----------



## jenjen1 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi Suitcase,
I'd really love to join the picnic if I can, baby and weather permitting. I will PM you my email address if that's ok. Thanks.

Jen xx


----------



## LilaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi there, I'm new to this forum but was told about this meet up in Guildford by another singlie and it sounds great!  I'm 2 weeks off defrosting some frozen eggs and giving it all a go with donor sperm so fingers crossed!  

xx


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Lila, nice to meet you 

Ladies --- anyone driving from London? Can I hitch a lift for some petrol money? x


----------



## squiggleyhead (Apr 9, 2012)

Ooooh I'm really looking forward to this meet! I cant wait to chat o everyone! Even just the last two posts: Broidychick and your PCOS experiences with OhSS, I've so been there and jenjen1 yay!


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi Suity have you sent emails out yet about what to bring etc. xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

not yet...on hols this week - will do an email next week when back 
Suitcase
x


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hope you are having a good hol. Thought I might have missed it. x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

hello all,
this is the list of attendees I have so far. if you are planning to come and aren't on this list, please let me know asap as I will send out an email shortly to organise food etc 
seems a shorter list than before, I must be missing some people?
thanks!
Suitcase
x
some1
elsiemay
summer2013
memyselfI
sweet1
silverbird (tbc?)
coco
fraggles
clares66
GIAToo
smiling and wishing (tbc?)
sarana
squiggleyhead
winky
bingbong


----------



## jenjen1 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi, 
I'm hoping to come. Pls add me to the list if poss. Thanks. Jen x


----------



## Tommi (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Suity
I'd like to come too please!
Txx


----------



## aimless1 (Aug 14, 2010)

And me !
A xx


----------



## upsydaisy (May 9, 2009)

Me too, haven't sorted out a lift yet but put me down as a hopefully maybe!


----------



## Tommi (Jun 22, 2011)

Upsy - if you can get to my local station (just a few stops from yours!) I can pick you up from there and we can travel together. Hopefully I'll have stopped being sick by then!  
Txx


----------



## upsydaisy (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for the offer Tommi   I'll let you know.  Hope you stop feeling    soon   
Upsyxxx


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

And us hopefully! X


----------



## Lillia (Apr 16, 2013)

Please add me to the list 

xx


----------



## Panda Eyes (Jun 20, 2012)

Suitcase,
I'm comig too ... seem to have got missed off the list. Will resend my email by PM.
Thank you! X


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

you are all added 
quite possibly entirely my fault - I thought the list looked a bit short! time for a spreadsheet I think 
email to go out this week if I can get my act together
looking forward to seeing/meeting you at the picnic
Suitcase
x


----------



## Sam12345 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Suitcase

Please add me too.


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

here is the final list as of today:

sweet1
elsiemay
Sarana
bingbong
cem
starbuck
chowy
fraggles
Dawncwuk
GIAToo
upsy
tommi
some1
kylekat
richmondlass
winky
coco
jenjen1
lillia
squiggleyhead
pandaeyes
marra
elpida
smiling&wishing
silverbird
bluprimrose
morrigan
Aweeze
kyracallum
morrigan
wizard
agate
sam12345
aimless1
natclare

if I have missed anyone or there's anyone else who wants to come, please let me know asap and I'll add you
email to go out this weekend - sorry for delays...work is mad at the moment
looking forward to seeing/meeting you all
Suitcase
x


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Anyone driving from London or wants to share car hire?x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Dear all,
Have just sent out an email with picnic details. If you didn't get it, please post here and let me know you want to come and I'll PM you with my email address so you can get in touch
Don't PM me on here - my inbox is overflowing...
Suitcase
x


----------



## cocobella (May 11, 2012)

Hi, is it too late to join in? Would be great to come. Only just got round to seeing this as been busy with my new arrivals!


----------



## alihassocks (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi Suitcase
Am new and would like to come if it's not too late - happy to give lifts from Brighton-ish area.
X


----------



## KerriJo (Jun 25, 2011)

Another late one here who would love to join if ok?

Thank you


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Joanne7 - I have sent you a PM with my email address. If you email me  I'll send you all the details about the picnic   
Suitcase
x


----------



## BoTree (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi

I'm just starting out on this path and it would be great to meet those who seem to have so much more knowledge about what's going on. Is it at all possible for another late one to be added? Happy to bring whatever is needed - although puds are not a speciality! - and pick up anyone en route from the south midlands.

Thank you, BoTree


----------



## LondonKat (Feb 2, 2012)

Hello Suitcase,

Is it too late to join? Would be great to meet all of you. Had my first IUI 2 month ago (BFN)  

Thank you X


----------



## Amaretti (Apr 27, 2013)

I would be interested in attending the singles picnic on 14th July. I am very much at the beginning of this process. Having first thought about coparenting I have now decided to use a sperm donor. It would be really helpful to meet other people who have been through this. Suitcase of dreams, I will pm you my email address.


----------



## southern_angel (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi Suity! 

We are getting back from seaside hols on 13th but if I have enough energy for the drive the next day then we'd love to join you! Can you add me to list/email if there's room? 

Amaretti I used a spern donor and would be happy to talk   

SA


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hello SA,
will email you details - be lovely to see you if you are up to the drive
meantime have a fabulous holiday!
Suitcase
x
PS list now stands at ca 45 adults and at least 30 children - please all request a dry sunny day!


----------



## ogglepoggle (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi Suitcase,
Was wondering if you still have room for more at your singlies picnic - heard about it through a friend...
I was treated at Serum last year using male donor and am currently 31 weeks   
Tried to send you a PM but your inbox is full...
O P x


----------



## Sarana37 (Mar 6, 2010)

Reply to Broody Chick re driving from London...


I'll be driving down from N.London with my little 19month old boy. Happy to give a lift. Let me know if interested. Sorry this is a very late response - I hardly ever get online these days, but I will check in the next few days before picnic. 


Suity - have you emailed directions? Haven't had anything yet and can't quite remember well enough from 2 years ago, ta!


Sarana


----------



## Sarana37 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi Suitcase, You inbox is full again, so I couldn't send you a message with my email address. Hope everything ok for you, and hoping to make it Sunday (if I get directions)
all the best,
Sarana


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

sarana - assumed your email was same as before and have emailed you but looks like you didn't get it 
will PM you my email address now
Suitcase
x


----------



## HopeShines78 (Nov 23, 2011)

May I join on Sunday ? Thanks Jeni x


----------



## active (Aug 12, 2009)

Are we too late to join   


Tried to send a pm but your inbox was full


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Really hope you all have a fab time - once C is all settled hopefully we can come to the next gathering.

Love kiz and lil C    x


----------



## jenjen1 (Oct 2, 2011)

Can I  just say a big thank you to suitcase and her mum for organizing a fabulous day! Wish I could have met everyone! 
Jen x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

active - very sorry, I didn't check FF this morning as I was busy with the picnic :-( my apologies - hopefully we'll meet you next time
thanks to all who came - hope you enjoyed it. rather hot, but lovely to be outside and see all the little ones running around enjoying the garden 
hope to see you all soon at one gathering or another, and no doubt it will seem like no time at all until next years picnic   
Suitcase
x


----------



## upsydaisy (May 9, 2009)

Can't wait Suitcase!   


Huge thanks to you and your mum for a really lovely day  


Upsy and Exxx


----------



## HopeShines78 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi Suitcase and Suitcase mum 

Thanks so much for allowing me to join in your very special day yesterday.
It was so wonderful to meet the people I did and to see all the little one's! 
It was inspiring to see so many amazing women who have made their dream a reality.
Thanks so much to you and your ma and your two little ones to welcome me into your home!
It was a perfect day for it too - am a bit of a heat bunny with my dual Ozzie nationality so felt at home under the sun!
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

you're welcome   
send me an email if you want to join the private ** group - may help if you want to chat further as quite a few people who don't post very often on FF do post on there   
Suitcase
x
PS thanks for editing your post! I do generally prefer to keep myself anonymous on FF as it's a public site


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

I edited the post as I have never seen you been referred to by your name 😉


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

thanks Sharry


----------

